# Healthy Hobbies for LOTR characters



## Shireman D (Jul 14, 2006)

This is from No.3 son who asks whether it would be good to suggest positive leisure time activities to promote character development and self-esteem.

Perhaps Saruman could take up para-gliding, it would make him a much better person. He could do it off the top of Isengard.

Any other options folks?


----------



## Shireman D (Jul 15, 2006)

p.s. He says the Uruk-hai should take up Yoga.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 15, 2006)

Ah. Of course. Martial arts for poor Smeagol, who already has catching fish with just his paws down.


----------

